# Too much cure #1?



## tangfj (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Guys, I just made my first batch of jerky and realized that I may have used too much cure #1.  I used the recipe below that I found on this forum (originally posted by Big Lew BBQ)...

Marinade recipe for 10 lbs of meat.
1/2 C soy sauce
2 C water
1 tsp ground ginger
6 Tbs brown sugar
2 cloves minced garlic
.40 oz pink cure or 2 level teaspoons

What I didn't really pay attention to was that this was for 10lb of meat.  I only had about 3.5lb of meat.  Is 2 teaspoons too much cure #1 for the amount of meat I used?  Will it be ok to eat or should I throw it out?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 16, 2013)

.4 oz cure X 28.35 grams per oz = 11.2 oz cure......  Cure #1 rate 1.1 grams per pound @ 10#s = 11 grams cure..... perfect....  

1 tsp per 5#'s is the proper rate......   

Comes out correct no matter how you figure it.....

That amount, by the way, is the maximum amount you should use.....  a little less is very acceptable...  

HOLD IT !!!!!!!!!!!  I did the calculations based on the directions......  the directions are spot on.......

you used too much cure.... 3 times too much cure....  or not enough meat....  How long has it been in the cure ..   I don't know at what point nitrite will have an effect on you.....   

To be on the safe side, throw the meat out....   At   $4 / #   it ain't worth getting sick or worse over $12 worth of meat........

Dave


----------



## tangfj (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah that's what I thought... I had it in the cure for 24 hours.  I'll start over I suppose!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 16, 2013)

That's better than getting ill..... Nitrite is a fairly powerful poison....  

and its human LD[sub]Lo[/sub](lowest dose at which death occured) is 71 mg/kg, meaning a 65 kg person would likely have to consume at least 4.615 g  to result in death.

While 28 grams of cure seems a lot, it's 1750 mg's of sodium nitrite.....  enough to kill a person that weighed 54 pounds....  Granted, you aren't eating the whole batch and probably weigh more than 54 pounds but, from what I read, it ties up the oxygen in the hemoglobin so you suffocate from lack of oxygen.....    Maybe you would just pass out and part of your brain would die from lack of oxygen....   $12 worth of meat.....   Good choice on pitching it.....  

Curing meats etc. as you now know, is something that needs to be taken seriously.....    Dave


----------



## tangfj (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks I had a question then regarding the 1 tsp per 5lb of meat rule.  Is there a rule for how much liquid you can use per 5lb of meat or liquid to cure #1?  I want to give it another shot tomorrow... Also, how long do you generally let meat cure before putting it in the smoker?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2013)

tangfj said:


> Thanks I had a question then regarding the 1 tsp per 5lb of meat rule.  Is there a rule for how much liquid you can use per 5lb of meat or liquid to cure #1?  I want to give it another shot tomorrow... Also, how long do you generally let meat cure before putting it in the smoker?


Jerky, being about 1/4" thick should be OK after 24 hours if you mix it up in the bag several times in that 24 hours.....  

Cure Ppm is based on weight in our case.....  If you have 10 #'s of meat and add 1 pint (1#) of water and spices, you will be diluting the cure by about 9% which is just fine as the 2 tsp per 10 #'s is maximum amount of cure recommended....  If you make another batch of jerky say 3.5 #'s and add it to 1 cup of water, cure and spices.......    1 cup = 8 oz....  3.5 #'s is 56 oz...  That's a 12% dilution...  still no problem.....  If the original mix was 156 Ppm nitrite it will be 137 Ppm nitrite after the dilution with 1 cup of liquid which is well within safety limits....  Just for your info, bacon is safe at around 110 Ppm nitrite and 120 being the recommended Ppm for bacon....    I hope all this makes sense.....   I very glad you are taking the time to get this stuff right....  There is a lot to learn and safety, using cures, is very important.....   You can PM me any time with any questions you may have.... 

Always glad to help out.....  if I know the answer....    

Dave


----------



## pigbark (Oct 17, 2013)

Good post fellas, its easy to miss read and/or miscalculate a cure...


----------



## slowelowe (Oct 29, 2013)

I am looking to try some jerky and I have no idea about this subject . I have Morton Meat tenderizer I think that is it . Looks like baking soda to me ! Is that the same as cure ? If not where can I get the cure at ? Do I add the cure to my marinade ? I thank you in advance . 


Paradise


----------



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2013)

S&L, morning and welcome......    TheSausageMaker has cure #1 and other stuff for making great foods....   They are a sponsor here and help support the forum......  Cure #1 is the cure you want to use for jerky....   If you don't have a grams scale, it's a good idea to get one for accurate measuring of cures, spices etc....  it will come in handy....    about $15 ......   Dave

*http://www.sausagemaker.com/meatcuring.aspx*


----------



## slowelowe (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I have a catalog coming to me from sausage maker. I also have a scale . I thank you again 


Paradise


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 3, 2013)

ops wrong place sorry


----------

